# Light and hood question from a newbie



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to saltwater, and plan to set up a 30G reef tank.

The 30G tank is now hosting some lake tangayika shell dwellers, which will be relocated to another tank. There are some questions:

1. I plan to leave the existing aragonite sand there. Anything should be careful ?

2. Most of the reef tanks I've seen so far have no hood; either open or with a glass top (like this Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops , and then a light mounted on brackets. 
Is this some default setting ? (I don't want open top; for glass top, I'm afraid it will be fogged soon)

There is only one light tube in my current hood, which I don't assume suitable for reef tank. Any other suggestion ?

3. Any recommendation for a light system to start for 24". I have no plan to grow extoctic coral; just some simply hardy ones.

How about this: Marineland Reef Bright LED Light Fixture (18-24 Inch)

Thanks !


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

change the sand -you don't know what would be different between the lake water and ocean water-at least rinse it and sterilize it-then cycle the tank before adding anything in.i have a vented canopy on my tank,another tank bare etc.-it's up to you what you want.do not buy a marineland-they are a waste of money-if you want to go led you can pm me and i can show you various leds from the vetex to diy.i have 6 different types of led and i made the mistake of buying a marineland.i also have t8 leds.it really depends on what you want in your aquarium


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you need 4 wats a gallon for soft corals try a Cayman Sun HQI Metal Halide System (150W) 
and hang it


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

at j&l !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

JJason said:


> Hi, I'm new to saltwater, and plan to set up a 30G reef tank.
> 
> The 30G tank is now hosting some lake tangayika shell dwellers, which will be relocated to another tank. There are some questions:
> 
> ...


you dont need lights. LOL jk

but if your going to be keeping hardy softies, you dont need any expensive lighting. 
just get some PC or better T5. that will look nice on your tank. any lights will do honestly.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Open top is the best IMO because there is no loss of light, although there's a lot more evap. 

T5ho or pc lights would be sufficient for softies and some lps. 

I'd stay away from marineland LEDs


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> you need 4 wats a gallon for soft corals try a Cayman Sun HQI Metal Halide System (150W)
> and hang it


I strongly disagree with this. I would not use metal halide on your first tank. WPG (watts per gallon) is more for planted tanks than reef. I would use T5 HO or some simple PC to start and get some nice easy corals like star polyps, leathers, mushrooms, etc. Halide would be overkill and the heat would be hard to deal with, this being your first reef.

Good luck


----------

